# Still life



## Coyote (Oct 5, 2006)

I'd like to share this picture with you... 










In large resolution you can find it here(the RatArt Gallery).
Pics of all my rats you can see here(My Rats).


----------



## Esmie (Sep 28, 2006)

Aaw! Cutiepie!


----------



## ratwings (Sep 3, 2006)

aw, that is so cute! not to mention great picture!


----------



## ratlover (Oct 23, 2006)

that is a great pic


----------



## Andrea (Nov 29, 2006)

What a great picture.


----------



## Tails (Sep 20, 2006)

From one photographer to another - thats a great pic!! And I know how difficult rat photography can be!


----------



## Jinxies (Nov 21, 2006)

Nice Shot! 

I have a question. Do all dumbo rats have the messy looking fur? Like on Arwen and Hubert. Or is Dumbo just their ears? Is it Rex because I noticed they both had Rex in there Descriptions. I really like their fur. Im all curious about all the rat facts thats all.


----------



## Tails (Sep 20, 2006)

The rex is the "curly fur" genetic  Dumbo is the slightly larger and lower ears  You can even get Double Rex rats


----------



## simbakitten (Oct 10, 2007)

awww amazin pic, so sweet


----------

